# Needing Photos



## Kentucky Artist (Aug 10, 2003)

Greetings everyone,

I am trying to get a complete TSD photos page on my site http://www.geocities.com/tang_soo_do_karate

And would like to ask if anyone has any TSD related photos - please send them to me and I will make sure that it gets posted..

If anyone would like to have any VHS videotape converted to not only mpegs, avi, wmv or other computer format - let me know..

I also convert VHS to Super Video CD playable on DVD players for those people who are wanting to get out of the "stone age" - haha

Anyway drop me a line

Thanks

TANG SOO!!!!
Bill


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2003)

people check the site out i am on it getting beat up in the one-steps


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 14, 2003)

groovy


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *people check the site out i am on it getting beat up in the one-steps *



Where? Can you give a URL?


----------



## Kentucky Artist (Aug 21, 2003)

Tang Soo Do United 

Click on the photos and then you will see Kyo Sa Richards doing One Steps with Adam Lux. They are animated gifs. So be prepared to wait until the gif downloads completely...

I am adding more and more as the days progress... so please check back perodically.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Got it! I had gotten to the photos before, but hadn't seen which ones were with Mr. Lux!


----------



## Kentucky Artist (Aug 22, 2003)

Crescent/Spinning Hook Kick with Adam Lux 

Let me know what you think... this is off my site... 
This is a gif so it may take a little bit to download according to your internet connection...

Pil Sung
Bill


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2003)

It comes out good!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 22, 2003)

I look good getting my butt kicked even thought it happens once in a while or rarely   LOL :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 30, 2003)

whats your addy so i can contribute?


----------



## Kentucky Artist (Aug 30, 2003)

*Tang Soo Do United *

If you would like to submit any Tang Soo Do related photos..
(Please be somewhat conservative)

Please email them to me at 

Bill.Richards@kentucky-artist.com
or you can upload them to my site 

 *Kentucky Artist*

(There is a catergory called "Client Upload")

That would be alot easier for me..

The photos should be up in place in less then a few days...

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 1, 2003)

hey bill.  i uploaded 2 pics for ya.  you have a great site.  i would like to swap links with you.  if you have a banner i will put it on my site and vice versa.


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 2, 2004)

Just to let everyone know.... I had used the ID "Kentucky Artist", but had forgotten the link to this forum and after reformatting my computer, I had forgotten it almost completely until Master Barker reminded me. Since that account had been closed, I used my regular ID that I use in majority of forums to keep things simple. 

Thanks again everyone.

I wanted to make sure that I inform those who are reading this post for the first time, *Tang Soo Do United *is now an organization that supports any/all TSD members.  Membership is pretty easy to obtain, and the pictures that will be posted on the site will be of the members (or supporting members) of TSDU.

Thanks again


----------

